# Lessons



## Dogshop (Feb 19, 2005)

Where is the best place for an adult to take first timer snow board lessons, Loveland or A-Basin?


----------



## BrianK (Feb 3, 2005)

Breckenridge, i Know its not on the list but still close. I'm not a fan of the mountain, but thats where i'd take anyone to learn any snow sport. They have one of the best ski schools if you want to take lessons and rediculously forgiving terrain. It is the perfect beggeners mountain, and once you learn you never have to go back.


----------



## spthomson (Oct 18, 2003)

Not to take anything away from A-Basin, Breck, or anywhere else for that matter...BUT...

I'd definitely give Loveland consideration. It's kind of cool with Loveland Valley basically being a separate area for beginners...two great easy green runs off chair 7 for learning, and then as you start to improve, chair 3 serves up some other greens and a few blues. They also offer a 3 class pass deal...basically, you pay for 3 full day lessons, and when you've completed those, you get a free season pass. Pretty sweet deal...learn to board with instruction, then ride into May with the pass for free...and of course, that pass is good up at the Basin where the real riding is, after you've progressed beyond the Valley. Like A-Basin, free, in-close parking, a simple lodge with reasonably priced food. Things you won't find at most of the other front range areas (including Breck).


----------



## Killclimbz (Nov 18, 2004)

I'll second Loveland. The seperate area is great for learning and you won't have (as many at least) the crazies who just have to go as fast as they can not matter what skiers/borders blasting by you while you're just trying to learn.


----------



## spthomson (Oct 18, 2003)

Killclimbz said:


> I'll second Loveland. The seperate area is great for learning and you won't have (as many at least) the crazies who just have to go as fast as they can not matter what skiers/borders blasting by you while you're just trying to learn.


It's about time you agree with me on something. :wink:


----------



## Withdrawn 1 (Mar 13, 2004)

Funny! My first time ever on a snowboard was several years ago @ Loveland - the day of the Denver 3ft. dumper snowstorm. I later enhanced my skills at A-Basin, then Copper, before moving back to Gunnison where I now do all sorts of terrain at CB and Monarch.
. . .I'm self-taught with my first time on a board @ age 27.
I wish I would have known about the beginners program @ Loveland when I was there, but unfornately, I was dating an asshole @ the time. He put me on the lift, and left me @ the top, only to break my first bone ever - my thumb - on the way down. It cracks regularly ever since.


----------



## Dogshop (Feb 19, 2005)

I want to thank everybody for their responses. I did more research and talked to other people and went with A-Basin. They have a package for 4 lessons plus rental and a season pass for $200. For me, the more lessons the better. My first lesson went great and I can't wait to go back for more. Thanks once again.


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

Dogshop - Great to hear that things went well. 

While I'm a little late with advice (rare for me...) on this topic I'll also make a recommation for taking first timers borading/skiing. 

The first time at a ski area can be a really disorienting time for someone who's never been there before - suddenly thrust into a new experience, where crowds, shuttle buses, big noisy machinery, chairlifts swooping in and scooping people into the air, and so forth can overwhelm some folks. Its been my experience that the smaller areas like Ski Cooper, Monarch, or Wolf Creek can give first-timers a much better experience. They'll also be much less expensive and likely give more personalized service to their ski school clients than the mega-resorts. Not only that but the instructors at the smaller areas are typically of a different mindset than hot-shot first year instructors that'll be teaching Level 1 at the more glamorous resorts. At Ski Cooper I met instructors who had paid their dues at the Summit County areas, were mature, competent, and understanding. By mid-day my first-timer brother was on a first name basis with the lift ops and the ski hosts. Quite a difference from a place like Breck or Vail.

Also worth remembering is that while the terrain at some of the smaller "family" ski areas may be boring as hell to you, remember who that first time skiing/boarding is for. Even a run called Pancake Flats will be plenty steep for your companion to learn on. Once they've got the basics down and are familiar with the ski-area environment, go hit the bigger and steeper areas with them after they've mastered getting onto the lift and back down the hill and are ready for a challange.

yakgrrl101 - Bummer to hear about your first-time experience. That's always been the classic way to give someone the worst first time on the snow ever. I know so many people that don't ski or board just because they were left at the top of the mountain by some hot-shot who had more to prove to themself than compassion or care for their friend/loved one.

--Andy


----------



## BrianK (Feb 3, 2005)

I wouldn't write off the instructors at the big resorts so easily. I agree with the other distractions, but some of the instructors at the two resorts you mentioned vail and breckenridge are some of the most knowledgeable and helpful in the business. I am a ski instructor at one of the resorts you mentioned and there is a reason why most all of the trainer accredated members of PSIA rocky mountain come from one of three places. Vail, Breck and Aspen. These places get the most ski school business as well as the most beggener students and so they best know how to teach and work with different types of learners. At many smaller mountains you would be hard pressed to find any level 2 certified instructors, and at these more corporate higer priced places there are many level three certs. Many of the high level certs at my mountain take level one classes along with the first years. I get defensive about this sort of thing, but I have had a class this year everyday I showed up, and least year , my first year, I had a class most of the time. As with anything experience is the key. At monarch and some of the other places, which are great mountains, there just isn't enough people for this experience.


----------

